# My Story - IBS Sufferer for 15 years



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have had anxiety and depression going on 12-15 years now. I am a 42 year old male with a great wife, great kids and what most would call an excellent job. I for one suffer from anxiety, depression and IBS-A. I am also super stressed out over really nothing at all. I workout at 4:00am 4X a week because I wake up around 3-3:30am because of my anxiety. I take Clonazepam the other nights so I can sleep past 3:00. I was on Effexor for approximately 7 years when I decided to go off it. While on effexor, I battled with stomach issues. (bloating, bad diaherrea, etc.....) I thought by getting off the Effexor it would help my stomach issues. (Boy was I wrong) it didn't help at all, all it did was make my anxiety worse and the IBS flare ups more frequent. My doctor tried many medications, tests, diets, etc.....to try and help me, but to no avail. I have now been taking Zoloft and still have IBS issues. I currently take vitamin D, 500mg of magnesium and 50 billion renew life colon care probiotic from Renew Life. My diet is very plain and bland, very, very small amount of wheat (if any) no dairy and stick mostly to chicken, potatoes, sweet potatoes, the occasional salad. I find for me if I have fiber at all my stomach bloats up like a balloon and it doesn't help anything (even drinking a ton of water with it) My issues are a little weird now, I immediately have a coffee when I'm up before going to the gym and I will go to the bathroom then. I will go to the gym, come home, eat 4 egg whites and 1/2 cup of gluten free oatmeal then I will eliminate 2-3 times after that, then after dinner I feel like I need to go (which I usually do) but here's the tricky part, after I go at night I never (and I mean never) feel like I've fully eliminated and am a bloated mess all night and feel like I need to go again but can't. I could literally spend all night on the toilet and have nothing come out but still feel like I need to go. And then the cycle repeats itself. It is taking over my life because I am so nasty after dinner to my wife, my kids because I just feel crappy. I have tried different probiotics, different antidepressants, acupuncture, elimination diet, etc..... and still can't put my finger on why I feel so brutal after dinner.


----------

